# Portero automatico no abre



## danisfx (Mar 17, 2014)

pues ese es el problema.... se escucha... me escuchan pero cuando le doy al boton de abrir no hace la apertura.... me comentaron algo de ponerle un rele y un transformador de 220v a 12v continua pero no se como se pone ni donde hay que ponerlo....

tengo que estar para salir y entrar de casa bajando y subiendo escaleras y metiendo y sacando la llave para poder salir....

un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2014)

Eso andaba y se descompuso ?

Nunca abrió ?


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 17, 2014)

lo que te pregunta dosmetros, es lo primero que deberiamos saber....
si podes pone que marca es el telefono que tenes , el que contestas la llamada....


> me comentaron algo de ponerle un rele y un transformador de 220v a 12v continua pero no se como se pone ni donde hay que ponerlo....


por eso no te preocupes, si suena, atendes y te escuchan y escuchas, es el menor de los detalles seguro ya esta instalado


----------



## danisfx (Mar 17, 2014)

funcionaba .... abria la puerta perfectamente.... hasta que llego el dia que dejo de abrir... la marca es TEGUI


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2014)

Revisá el pulsador abrepuertas (solo debes puentearlo para probar )

Revisá si le llega electricidad a la cerradura eléctrica.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 18, 2014)

Se suelen romper bastante las cerraduras electricas, comprueba que al pulsar para abrir la puerta le llega tension a la cerradura.


----------



## danisfx (Mar 18, 2014)

a la puerta no le llega tension..... al grupo fonico cuando puslo en el telefonillo en el grupo fonico tiene continuidad.... creo que el problema esta en el grupo fonico que no le da corriente... como puedo arreglarlo o ponerle algo aparte....

un saludo.......


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2014)

Amigo, lee o relee el post #5, Dosmetros comenta uno de los pasos a seguir.


----------



## danisfx (Mar 18, 2014)

lo e puenteado tanto dentro de casa en el telefonillo como en el grupo fonico en la calle en la placa... y nada... no hay manera.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2014)

Bueno , si tenés pocos conocimientos , entonces comprá un transformador de 12 V 3 A , un pulsador tipo de timbre , el cable ; y conectalo a la cerradura (desconectando los otros cablecitos)

Saludos !


----------



## danisfx (Mar 18, 2014)

asin de simple??? tiene que ser de 12v? tengo pero de 15 y 3.8 amp y si me vale... donde iria positivo y negativo? o da igual polaridad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2014)

Los transformadores son de alterna asi que no tienen positivo ni negativo , 15 V daría lo mismo y si sobra corriente  no pasa nada malo.

Saludos !


----------



## danisfx (Mar 18, 2014)

aaah vale entonces tengo que buscarme uno por que el que yo tengo es de continua.... aver si encuentro alguno de alterna.... un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2014)

Amigo, a lo que tu llamas transformador de continua, se trata de una fuente tipo DC.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 18, 2014)

ante todo lo que ocupas es un tester o multimetro, para medir tension y resistencia de la cerradura....

segun el diagrama hace un puente en el pulsador del abre puerta, verifica que los cables queden bien unudos y firmes
saca la cerradura y verifica el voltaje en alterna, la cerradura trabaja en alterna debe darte 12 o un poco mas de voltios(tambien podes para probar poner una lamparita de 12 volts y debe encender)
si no tenes 12 volts, revisa la fuente ,(debe estar si o si, es una caja donde pasan los cables del portero) (donde esta no se) puede que el fusible de alterna este flojo o quemado
si esta todo bien(12 voltios o mas) ....
desconecta la cerradura de los dos cables, y medi la resistencia, si da mas de 4 ohms esta buena si no mide nada esta mala  y tenes que cambiarla...


NOTA: A y B son los dos circulos que salen del primer dibujo, me olvide de ponerlo


----------



## MarVera (Ene 16, 2019)

Buenas noches, tengo un problema con la apertura de puerta de un portero fermax cityline, le he cambiado la fuente de alimentacion porque me daba solo 8 voltios, pero seguia sin abrir, le he cambiado el grupo fonico pero sigue sin abrir, con el polimetro he visto que no me sale tensión para la apertura de puerta en los terminales (ab ab), inclusive puenteando los terminales 1 y 3 del grupo fonico. ¿Alguien me podria dar alguna solución al problema? gracias anticipadamente...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2019)

No das mucha información, has comprobado el cableado? colocando la cerradura directo a la fuente funciona?


----------



## MarVera (Ene 17, 2019)

Buenos días: ante todo muchísimas gracias por la respuesta, voy a explicar el problema desde el principio: El problema en origen era que al accionar cualquier pulsador de llamada, hacía un ruido gangoso, entonces lo primero que hice fue comprobar la tensión de la fuente de alimentación que era de 8 voltios. Le cambié la fuente de alimentación de Fermax Ref. 4800, y efectivamente ya comenzó a funcionar perfectamente toda la comunicación tanto de llamadas como de audio, pero al no abrir la cerradura, comprobé en principio tensión en los bornes de la cerradura (tanto en alterna como en continua porque tenia dudas) y no había ninguna tensión, entonces me fui a la salida del grupo fónico ó amplificador (ab ab probandola en vacío)  y tampoco tenia tensión de salida (todo ello puenteando los terminales 1 y 3 de apertura de puerta), también medí la tensión alterna proveniente de la fuente cuando puenteaba los terminales de apertura y no me caía la tensión de 12 v ac. (todo ello sospechando de que la fuente pudiera no estar bien) y no me caía en absoluto, observé que cuando puenteaba los terminales 1 y 3, oìa el "clic" del accionamiento del relé que supongo que sería el que me tendría que dar la tensión de salida para el abrepuertas. le tengo que decir que tanto la fuente como el amplificador, son nuevas.
Ya solo me cabe sospechar de que tanto la fuente como el amplificador hayan venido defectuosos de fábrica...
Le agradezco toda la ayuda que pueda prestar y si necesita mi telefono watsapp, se lo daría si lo necesita...Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2019)

Revisa el relay es evidente que esta defectuoso, si acciona pero no entrega la tensión para la cerradura, deberías reclamarla y que ten otra


----------



## MarVera (Ene 17, 2019)

La única forma que tengo de revisar el relay es puenteando el 1 y 3 de placa ¿no?, porque lógicamente para saber físicamente no esta trabajando, sería abrirlo, pero me perdería la garantía. Hay alguna otra forma de probarlo sin tener que abrir el grupo fónico para saber si realmente el rele no me esta entregando la tensión de salida. resumiendo que los 12 v ac que me entrega la fuente de alimentación, son los que me debe de entregar el relé?, pienso que no abra que hacerle ninguna modificación al grupo fónico, ya que el antiguo esta descatalogado y le he puesto el equivalente cuya referencia es 9695-


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2019)

Si esta en garantía, directamente llevalo y que te lo cambien.


----------



## MarVera (Ene 17, 2019)

Estoy precisamente en contacto con el vendedor por watsapp y me comenta que me va a mandar un esquema y a comentarme algo en breves momentos, ya que me dice que diariamente venden equipos como este sin problemas...esperare a que me conteste y le informaré por el interes que se tomó en mi problema....gracias nuevamente....Mi nombre es Paco Martínez....


----------



## MarVera (Ene 18, 2019)

Buenas tardes: el vendedor me va a recoger el equipo para revisarlo en fábrica, así que espero que me envíen otro nuevo..Gracias


----------

